# Ազատ կյանք > Դեսից - Դենից > Լրահոս >  Մահացել է Լուչիանո Պավարոտին.

## DVG

Մահացել է Լուչիանո Պավարոտին. խնդրում եմ ձեր մեկնաբանությունները:

----------


## քաղաքացի

Ցավակցում եմ: Նա բավականին երիտասարդ էր, 71 տարեկան հասակում հեռացավ: Նա օպերայի շրջանակներում կթողնի մեծ հիշողություններ: Ես նրան դասում եմ Մարիա Կալասի աստիճանին:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Ցավում եմ, որ կյանքից հեռացավ այդ հրաշալի մարդը  :Sad: , նա ուրախություն ու հաճույք էր պարգևում օպերա սիրողներին իր հզոր ձայնով: Նրա անունը միշտ կմնա մեր սրտերի և հիշողության մեջ...

----------


## DVG

իրոք, նա մեծ հետք է թողել օպերայի կյանքում, Լա Սկալայի հզորազոր ձայներից մեկը.

----------


## Universe

> Մահացել է Լուչիանո Պավարոտին. խնդրում եմ ձեր մեկնաբանությունները:


Ooops...!  :Sad: 
Ես էլ նոր իր ՚Luna՚՚ -երգն էի լսում...  :Sad: 
Պավարոտին  վերջերս էր է վիրահատ8յունից հետո հիվանդանոցից դուրս գրվել:  :Sad:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Ցավալի է, շատ էի սիրում նրա ձայնը… :Sad:

----------


## Ֆելո

ափսոս, լավ երգիչ էր

----------


## Angelina

Իրոք, շատ ցավալի է նրա մահը… :Sad:

----------


## malaletka

ցավում եմ...

----------


## Սամվել

Ցավակցում եմ  :Sad:

----------


## Մանոն

Ափսոսանքով իմացա, որ երեկ, 71 տարեկան հասակում, մահացել է իտալացի տենոր *Լուչիանո Պավարոտտին*: :Sad: 
Նրան անվանում էին «Վերին *դո*-ի արքա»: Իր հիասքանչ ձայնի շնորհիվ Պավարոտտին դարձավ աշխարհի ամենաճանաչված օպերային երգիչը և զարգացնելով այդ արվեստը՝ միշտ արդարացրեց խստապահանջ ունկնդրի ամենահամարձակ սպասումները: Ֆիլհարմոնիկ օրկեստրի ղեկավարն ասում է, որ. «ինչ էլ աներ Պավարոտտին՝ անում էր մեծագույն հաճույքով: Երգիչ Լուչիանո Պավարոտտին հաստատեց այնպիսի ստանդարտներ, որոնք մեզ հետ կմնան դեռ երկարաձիգ տասնամյակներ»:

----------


## Adam

Ցավում եմ, իրոք լավ երգիչ էր: Աշխարհի պլատինե ձայնը: Այդպես էին նրան անվանում:

----------


## Արամ

ցավակցում եմ... :Cray:  :Not I:

----------


## aerosmith

Երևի միայն կասեմ, շատ եմ ցավում, մեկել այսպես տխրել եմ RAY CHARLES-ի մահվան ժամանակ....

----------


## Աբելյան

ինչ ասեմ
օղորմի  :Sad:

----------

